
The State of Homelessness in America [pdf] - jilles
https://www.whitehouse.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/The-State-of-Homelessness-in-America.pdf
======
rasz
For me, European, a real eye opened was a 2017 San Diego Comic-Con with
facilities surrounded by tent cities and trash/needle filled sidewalks. Then
there was Jennifer Garners Peppermint (2018), I naturally assumed typical
Hollywood hyperbole. But then I saw this:

Skid Row, Downtown Los Angeles
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbTSDuQET94](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbTSDuQET94)

